# Focus ST Mountune



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

This is my Ford Focus ST with the added Mountune pack, Mountune exhaust and BBS CH (replica) wheels. I was asked to bring it along to a show in Bangor (Northern Ireland) yesterday and I took a few pics while I was there.

Car was polished with Autoglym SRP with EGP mixed in, then waxed using a coat of Naviwax (for dark cars), a coat of Dodo juice Orange Crush and then a coat of Dodo Supernatural. The windows were cleaned with Autoglym glass polish, black trim was treated with everything I had but nothing worked and it stayed white (need to get C4) so i eventually had to apply Meguires endurance tyre gel to get it black. Finally the wheels where polished with the same mix of SRP and EGP and sealed with Poorboys wheel sealant, tyres treated with Meguires endurance tyre gel and the exhaust was polished with Meguires motorcycle metal polish.

Thanks for looking.














































Note the fly on the car beside the 'ST' badge


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Very nice!
Would you say the mountune kit is worth doing? My brother has a red ST2 and is tempted by it but just needs pushing to go for it! :lol:


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Turkleton said:


> Very nice!
> Would you say the mountune kit is worth doing? My brother has a red ST2 and is tempted by it but just needs pushing to go for it! :lol:


Worth every single penny and possiblly more. Turns it from a failry quick car into a rapid car. Excellent value for money and in tests Mountune STs have been shown to be quicker than a standard RS Focus.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Great motor mate, very shiny.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice looking motor, love the drop on the ride height. what suspension is it sitting on?


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

looking good is that!!!


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

dixon75 said:


> Nice looking motor, love the drop on the ride height. what suspension is it sitting on?


Standard LOL  planning on some Eibach springs in the furure but where I live the main road resembles a proper rally stage and suspension that works is very important.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Paddy_R said:


> Standard LOL  planning on some Eibach springs in the furute but where I live the main road resembles a proper rally stage and suspension that works is very important.


Really???  

the wheels seem to fill the arches better than mine. Are I guess those wheels are 18s too?


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

dixon75 said:


> Really???
> 
> the wheels seem to fill the arches better than mine. Are I guess those wheels are 18s too?


Yep, 18s, a few people have said the same though.


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

looks great nice work:thumb:


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice car m8 i love ST's and hate insurance companys ive got an ST170 and my insurance would double if i bought one... rant over 

Whats with the SRP and EGP mix?

Jas


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice..


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

JasonH20URF said:


> Nice car m8 i love ST's and hate insurance companys ive got an ST170 and my insurance would double if i bought one... rant over
> 
> Whats with the SRP and EGP mix?
> 
> Jas


Just renewed my insurance for £540 will all modifications declaired with greenlight insurance. Not too bad I thought as Northen Ireland prices are usually a lot higher than the mainland UK.

The SRP/EGP mix is something I've used for years, basically I put about 60-80ml of EGP onto around 300ml of SRP and shake until well mixed. I find that it makes the SRP easier to work with as it more liquid (if that makes sense), it gives off a lot less dust, gives a better finish than simply using SRP and comes off really easily. It also goes further and provides better protection (i feel anyway).


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

:car:


Paddy_R said:


> Just renewed my insurance for £540 will all modifications declaired with greenlight insurance. Not too bad I thought as Northen Ireland prices are usually a lot higher than the mainland UK.
> 
> The SRP/EGP mix is something I've used for years, basically I put about 60-80ml of EGP onto around 300ml of SRP and shake until well mixed. I find that it makes the SRP easier to work with as it more liquid (if that makes sense), it gives off a lot less dust, gives a better finish than simply using SRP and comes off really easily. It also goes further and provides better protection (i feel anyway).


Yea i guessed that would be the effect i love both products just use them seperate....

Lol insurence bet your not 22 though 

Jas


----------



## Pk777 (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice wagon paddy!! How was the show?did make it down


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks cracking matey


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Pk777 said:


> Nice wagon paddy!! How was the show?did make it down


Show was good, I put a few photos on RMS not really my type of thing (mostly cars that were to low with too many stickers on them) but there was some nice examples there. And unfortunately I'm not 22, was 29 at my last birthday.


----------



## Pk777 (Apr 12, 2011)

Paddy_R said:


> Show was good, I put a few photos on RMS not really my type of thing (mostly cars that were to low with too many stickers on them) but there was some nice examples there. And unfortunately I'm not 22, was 29 at my last birthday.


Lol me either moving more and more away, but a yearly tradition is harmony hill for me and a mate, it's a really good day, r u going?


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Might do, should be at the RSOC regional day on Saturday in Bangor though.


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks very nice. I reckon wheel sealant makes the alloys gleam more and they look brighter/shinier. Very nice motor


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Very nice, those wheels are extremely tatsty:thumb:

Chris.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

ChrisJD said:


> Very nice, those wheels are extremely tatsty:thumb:
> 
> Chris.


Thanks, spent a good long while looking for them. They are replicas but very good replicas fitted with original BBS centre caps, couldn't justify £330 + vat each for originals. They are a real pain to clean though


----------



## Ruggedscotty (Apr 22, 2011)

neat work and superb attention to detail


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

A few new photos after spending around 15 hours on the car over two days and topping of with 2 coats of Swissvax Best of Show. Car was entrered into a charity car show as part of the Northern Ireland Ford Club stand and I had to drive around 55 miles on damp/wet roads to get there, so had to do a quick wash at a jet wash. There was also a few showers during the day so the car was dried off a good few times and photos were taken at the end of the day.









































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Looks very nice there.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

lovely motor but get it to dreamscience! they wipe the floor with mountune!

http://www.dreamscience-automotive.co.uk/


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Where did you get the alloys mate. Any side pics of this car till a see them


----------



## Gus82 (Feb 9, 2010)

Lovely example mate credit to you, nice choice on the rims.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Shorty said:


> Where did you get the alloys mate. Any side pics of this car till a see them


Here you go, not the greatest pic but the best I have at the moment.










Alloys were bought from a place called 'Street Racer' in Bangor, Northern Ireland



PrestigeChris said:


> lovely motor but get it to dreamscience! they wipe the floor with mountune!
> 
> http://www.dreamscience-automotive.co.uk/


I've actually driven a Dream Science tuned car and to be honest it wasn't as nice to drive as the Mountune one. This is my daily driver as it has to drive nice on a day to day basis. I have however recently fitted a RS clutch as I'm looking into hybrid turbos, de-cats and custom maps.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Lovely car, has you car been machine polished at all, the paint looks very wet.

Mate where did you buy your alloys from, have you got a company link available, my mate is after some....

Many thanks


----------



## peugeot106 (Apr 15, 2011)

Looks very wet, will be surprised it was done by hand. If yes will just get some EGP to mix with some srp I have in the loft


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Paddy_R said:


> Here you go, not the greatest pic but the best I have at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats fair enough mate, especially if its your daily driver! Im good friends with the guys at dreamscience and had a go in there project car that has all the mods on it and it is RAPID! :doublesho


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> Lovely car, has you car been machine polished at all, the paint looks very wet.
> 
> Mate where did you buy your alloys from, have you got a company link available, my mate is after some....


I machine polished the car about 7 months ago using Sonus polishes and pads on my good old Porter Cable DA, for the show at the weekend everything was done by hand. First off a coat of SRP/EGP mix to clean the paint then onto a coat of CG Glossworkz glaze, 2 coats of CG Blacklight and 2 coats of Swissvax BOS. Windows were cleaned with G|techniq glass polish then treated with G1, black trim treated with C4. Alloys cleaned with Billberry then polished with SRP and sealed with Poorboys wheel seal, and finally the grey trim was treated with turtle wax synthetic wax.

Wheels were bought in a shop called 'Street Racer' in Bangor, Northern Ireland.



PrestigeChris said:


> thats fair enough mate, especially if its your daily driver!


Cars 3 1/2 years old with 39,000 miles on it. And 99% of them are on country roads.

Thanks for all the comments folks.


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

How much where the alloys there website isnt good enough to check on there mate


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Shorty said:


> How much where the alloys there website isnt good enough to check on there mate


I'm surpised he has a website to be honest! Paid £940 but that was with Bridgestone Potenza RE050A tyres (which were £125 each at the time) so I guess the actual alloys were £440 or £110 each. Armo, the guy that runs street racer, is a great guy to deal with and well respected over here.


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Is it 225/40/18 tyres that fit to them

Do you need any adapters or they straight on.

Any chance you could find an email address for the guy for me.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Yep 235/40 R18 and they bolted straight on (was one of my stipulations before buying). I'll see about calling in and getting an e-mail address for you, his phone number for business hours is 028 9127 4111 though.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Very nice. Hows the megs endurance tire shine working for you? Doing what it says on the tin?


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Soul Hudson said:


> Very nice. Hows the megs endurance tire shine working for you? Doing what it says on the tin?


Sure is, been using it for a few years now. I just give it a light buff after 30 mins or do to stop the splatter/fling up the side if the car.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate.


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

Very nice , the st looks good in red


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

A few updated pics as I've removed the side stripes:


----------

